# [SOLVED] What size screwdriver do i need to build my desktop PC?



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello there,

This is an annoying question to have to ask, but what size screwdriver do i need to build my desktop pc? Also, do i need more than one size? Also, what size do i need to take apart my laptop? 

Thank you very much


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What size screwdriver do i need to build my desktop PC?*

A #1 Phillips for the PC is the best but a #2 (most commonly used size) can be used. A #2 can be difficult to maneuver in the case.
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...group_ID=13259&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog

For a Laptop- a #0 and a #1 Phillips tip.
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...group_ID=13259&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog

Laptops commonly use a thread locker material on the screws to help retain them and some can be very difficult to extract.
The better quality the tool the less chance you have of doing damage.


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: What size screwdriver do i need to build my desktop PC?*

Thanks!!


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: What size screwdriver do i need to build my desktop PC?*

My other thread wasnt solved. I was waiting for an answer about an IDE cable.. lol xP


----------

